# Rich Piana Crew Fight Vs Mac Trucc Crew



## Arnold (Jan 7, 2017)

*Rich Piana Crew Fight Vs Mac Trucc Crew*

https://youtu.be/0Hu421r2a9s

https://youtu.be/tptfu_qANPs


----------



## CG (Jan 7, 2017)

Lmao I just posted about this in open chat


----------



## CG (Jan 7, 2017)

Nice second angle though


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 7, 2017)

hard to discern what happened


----------



## CG (Jan 7, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> hard to discern what happened



Read a bunch of posts and shit. Sounds like Macc Trucc had beef with rich and decided to just go for it. Supposedly rich offered to go for a walk and talk with him privately but it didn't work out lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 7, 2017)

All pretty ghey. And probably another piana staged event


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 7, 2017)

They are acting like gang bangers....


----------



## Arnold (Jan 7, 2017)

heavyiron said:


> They are acting like gang bangers....



exactly and it's shit like this that makes our industry look bad.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 8, 2017)

it was a slap fest


----------



## charley (Jan 8, 2017)

.. wanna be tough guys..       ..


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 8, 2017)

charley said:


> .. wanna be tough guys..       ..


people who voted for hillary cant be tough, soory bro


----------



## charley (Jan 8, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> people who voted for hillary cant be tough, soory bro




...so that's how you want to play this heck ???   this fucking place is turning into asf ....    what a fucking drag


----------



## BigSwoleP (Jan 8, 2017)

Typical Mac BS. Rich said lets take a walk to talk about it and Mac sucker punched him. Now he made everyone there look like assholes with "Roid Rage". What a douche.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 8, 2017)

it was not really a sucker punch it's not the UFC, there are no rules when you talk shit on the street.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 8, 2017)

Prince said:


> it was not really a sucker punch it's not the UFC, there are no rules when you talk shit on the street.



Lol. I call it a scripted event - more free publicity for the bad boy of body building. He's laughing his arse off all the way to the back 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Arnold (Jan 8, 2017)

https://youtu.be/eE2L2BhraP8


----------



## dogsoldier (Jan 8, 2017)

Mac's buddy on his left looked as high as shit.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 8, 2017)

*RICH PIANA vs MACC TRUCK FIGHT | RxMuscle Analysis | IRON RAGE*

Dave Palumbo and John Romano recap and analyze the Rich Piana vs Macc Truck melee that took place at the 2017 LA Fit Expo.  Was Piana knocked out as Truck would have you believe, or was Truck just a media hungry vulture who cast a sore eye on the bodybuilding industry?

https://youtu.be/oHImqFIVJFw


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 8, 2017)

special emergency edition, lmao, like anyone cared about these jabronis


----------



## Arnold (Jan 8, 2017)

One thing I know is that John Romano knows very little about fighting. Just cause you can bench 500lbs and squat 800lbs means nothing in a fight.
The strength of a punch has very little to do with physical strength or size of the person.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 9, 2017)

*Mac Trucc - Rich Piana Fight Follow-Up*

https://youtu.be/KDAuOpIVcZI


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 10, 2017)

My wife punches harder than that
Discriminating word describing a person of color


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 10, 2017)

Prince said:


> One thing I know is that John Romano knows very little about fighting. Just cause you can bench 500lbs and squat 800lbs means nothing in a fight.
> The strength of a punch has very little to do with physical strength or size of the person.



Speed
Explosiveness 
Ability to use entire body
Snapping hips
Born with it
Optimize it

Watch tyson punch
He did it best
Was 210


----------



## CG (Jan 10, 2017)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Discriminating word describing a person of color


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 10, 2017)

that was a really weak punch if you are going to throw the first shot. a jab with no follow up? i agree with the post above. that was staged.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 12, 2017)

https://youtu.be/D-jYkrb61-E


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 12, 2017)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> My wife punches harder than that
> Discriminating word describing a person of color



  knee grow


----------



## CG (Jan 12, 2017)

Prince said:


> https://youtu.be/D-jYkrb61-E



1h17m? Holy fucking shit. Is there a tldr version??


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 13, 2017)

Can someone post a synopsis? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

